

Clojure core.async [video] - puredanger
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/clojure-core-async

======
jaseemabid
Is there any way I can download the video?

~~~
okasaki
You could download it with (the somewhat inappropriately named) youtube-dl
tool.

------
imdhmd
A presentation slide is missing. Can i download the original presentation from
somewhere?

~~~
ataggart
From the context, I gathered that the missing slide is just the subsequent
slide[1] without the blue oval.

[1] [http://www.infoq.com/resource/presentations/clojure-core-
asy...](http://www.infoq.com/resource/presentations/clojure-core-
async/en/slides/sl8.jpg)

~~~
agumonkey
Good call. I'm really curious if there really never was a slide 7...

------
kul_
infoq seems to be down.

